# Oconee Pot tourny 4-11-09



## fishdoc (Apr 7, 2009)

Come see us guys , this is the same tourny series that is on Jackson. $40 gets you in, Sugar Creek , Georgia Power ramp. Safe light till 3:30pm . Register with us if you want in.    http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/    You will be able to find the rules and format on here. Last one to register calls out ease off.


----------



## Judge (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there a membership fee?


----------



## broland (Apr 7, 2009)

no fee judge, but must register on the website to get points.

Good thinking Mike on renaming!


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 7, 2009)

Open Team tourny, hope to see you there!!


----------



## Judge (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks.  I'm checking with my regular partner, Shoalbass.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 7, 2009)

Come see us , weathers actually going to be nice...


----------



## sheetsrep (Apr 7, 2009)

Judge said:


> Thanks.  I'm checking with my regular partner, Shoalbass.



Sorry Judge the BB BOOM has been banned from our tournaments!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 8, 2009)

17 Boats So far!


----------



## Judge (Apr 8, 2009)

Shoalbass and I may fish.  We will not be able to pre-register.  It will be a Friday night decision for us.  Hope to see you at the ramp.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope to see you there. Ill be at the front of the line sat morning collecting money and cking livewells. Ill be there at 6am . unload after you register and your boat is cked. This is not a big dock. Last person to register will call out at safe light.3:30 weigh in, on this one you will be allowed to load your boat and then get your fish. Dont forget 14" size.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I hope we have a good Turn out... Looks Like Nice weather... but you know how our Luck goes...lol.. I can Just see all those Boats Trying to fit on that Little Dock...Should Be interesting.


----------



## Judge (Apr 10, 2009)

*Sugar Creek Marina*



Marks500 said:


> Yeah I hope we have a good Turn out... Looks Like Nice weather... but you know how our Luck goes...lol.. I can Just see all those Boats Trying to fit on that Little Dock...Should Be interesting.



I believe there is a t'ment accross the creek out of Sugar Creek Marina.  Some of those guys may put in on the Georgia Power side and idle accross.  Their t'ment is listed on the regular fishing page, some kind of Archery team benefit fundraiser.  Anyway, hopefully Shoalbass and I will be there in my skeeter in my avatar.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 10, 2009)

There are a couple of tournys going on. After you sign in and your boat is cked put in the water and float, dont tie up. Last one to sign up will call out #s on the bullhorn. We will try to get out of there a little early to miss the rush hour traffic.Remember sign in before putting in, Ill be at the front of the road b4 the ramp with clipboard in hand.Mike


----------



## Bill3508 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it okay to fish as a single, friends are too busy?  14" min size limit right?  Still considering this, nothing else to do.  If we need to be there early, what time?


----------



## Ryan1980 (Apr 10, 2009)

yes its okays to Fish by yourself just be at the ramp early to pay and launch your Boat.  The ramp is kinda small so make sure you get your boat checked and payyour 40 dollars and then launch your Boat.


----------



## bassboy08 (Apr 10, 2009)

me and my uncle darin mitchell will be thare no doubt about we fished the one lat week at oconee the kappa delta charity tournament!!


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats right, Thank You Ryan. Pay and get your boat cked BEFORE you launch.Ill be on the road right before the ramp at 6 am. No earlier.Were at 18 boats , Im going to print at 8 pm make sure you are registered if your coming.  http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/     Mike


----------



## Judge (Apr 10, 2009)

I just registered me and Shoalbass.  See you in the a.m.


----------



## Bill3508 (Apr 10, 2009)

Registered earlier today, not on the list yet though?


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark will get it updated for us this evening. Well see ya in the morning. Glad to have you. Mike


----------



## Bill3508 (Apr 10, 2009)

Doppler indicated tornado moving in between Eatonton and Milledgeville and looks to go right over Sinclair.  Watch out for road debris in the morning if your moving through that area.

See yall there.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 11, 2009)

23 preregistered, see ya in a little while!!!........


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 11, 2009)

How'd things go?


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 12, 2009)

25 boats showed. We payed back 5 spots . 5th James Wood/Cain Almond with 11.95lb. 4th Brian Lee/John Finney with 12.31 lb and BF 7.80lb. 3rd Randy Singleton/Justin Singleton with 12.38. 2nd Donald Peppers/Dylan Peppers with 14.81. And First Place Jerry Mclure/Troy Slate with 15.43.lb. Thank you for coming out and hope to see you at our next event on Jackson April 26th.Mike 678/551/0660 All-Tech Garage Doors.


----------



## jwood (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll be there and by the way there is a Berrys that same day.


----------



## RandyS (Apr 12, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> 25 boats showed. We payed back 5 spots . 5th James Wood/Cain Almond with 11.95lb. 4th Brian Lee/John Finney with 12.31 lb and BF 7.80lb. 3rd Randy Singleton/Justin Singleton with 12.38. 2nd Donald Peppers/Dylan Peppers with 14.81. And First Place Jerry Mclure/Troy Slate with 15.43.lb. Thank you for coming out and hope to see you at our next event on Jackson April 26th.Mike 678/551/0660 All-Tech Garage Doors.



We had a great time Mike. I would like to see you guys do another one on Oconee.


----------



## Judge (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice meeting you Fishdoc.  Shoalbass and I enjoyed the t'ment.  Sorry we couldn't hang around and shoot the bull, but the 3 hour drive home had to be started.  Shoalbass lost a 3 pounder at 3:10 p.m. that really would have helped us.  We had 4 fish for 9.4 something.  Anyway, well run event, loved the blast off call (Angler Ed, I think).  I was also impressed with the quality scales.  We watched a weigh-in the day before and they used a Berkley digital hand held hooked to a weigh in bag.  Maybe we can fish next time you fish Sinclair.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank You for joining us, we do have a Sinclair scheduled I believe May 23rd. As far as Oconee goes well get back out there. Maybe a fall series between Oconee and Jackson.You Guys can dbl up on the Berrys tourny and ours if you would like.Mike 678/551/0660


----------



## Judge (Apr 13, 2009)

*Edit*



Judge said:


> Shoalbass lost a 3 pounder at 3:10 p.m. that really would have helped us.  We had 4 fish for 9.4 something.



Ok, I was getting the net but Shoalbass now says it was a Six Pounder he lost.  It had to have been since he was throwing a Woodchopper on Meth (aka BB Boom).


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 13, 2009)

Judge, a six pounder would still not have won the tournament for us, it must have been close to 6.8 or 7 lbs.
  That BB Booomm only catches big fish.


----------



## Marks500 (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to see someone could catch some fish that were bigger then 13.5 inches... lol


----------



## sheetsrep (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah the Oconee boys put on a show! I had a good time even though we had a tough time finding the keepers.


----------

